# crankset compatibility for the Grease Guard BB



## 3dw (Jan 3, 2008)

I just picked up a 90's Merlin w/ the press in Grease Guard BB. Right now it has a Mavic 631 crankset which is nice, but I'm planning on upgrading to a more modern drive train. The Mavic stuff will be going on a different older frame.

As far as I can tell the spindle length 112, does that sound right? I've also searched around and find confilcting info as to whether or not it's an ISO taper. Any clarification would be great.

What cranksets have you guys used on these? I saw a new Campy Centaur crank for a good price and that was what I was planning on upgrading the drive train to but this BB has me stumped.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 3dw (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it all sorted out... I'll be getting some campy cranks and a new spindle shortly and posting some pics of the new to me Merlin.


----------



## pjanda1 (Sep 19, 2010)

3dw,

I know this was awhile ago, but what did you figure out? I recently picked up a Merlin Raod with the GG bottom bracket, and I'd like to swap the crank. It is currently sporting Shimano 105 cranks, but it also looks as if it may have originally had Campy components. I've seen folks write that GG's must have been JIS, but I've seen pics that I believe have them sporting Campy. Obviously that is what you decided upon. I've emailed Merlin and Tom Kellog, but have yet to hear back (it hasn't been long, but I'm watching an ebay auction!). If it is JIS, I'm looking at the Sugino XD-700, otherwise I'll be shopping ebay for a Campy 110BCD crank.

thanks,

Paul


----------



## pjanda1 (Sep 19, 2010)

FWIW, I heard back from Tom Kellog. It sounds as if most were JIS, but they did make ISO on request. I bought a cheap JIS crank, but I still suspect it is ISO (I'm not sure how to measure). I think my no-name crank is a Sugino, and I bet it was made for a 110 (or so) spindle. Given my extra spindle length, and the fact that the current 105 crank works, I suspect it will work out just about perfectly. 

Paul


----------

